# Cheese Smoke Question



## harleysmoker (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been thinking of smoking cheese for awhile now and I'm really not sure I will like it, so I thought I would try the soldering iron/can thing to sample it.

Today as a test,  I took an empty beer can, inserted an iron, put just enough apple chips in it to cover the iron and after about 10 minutes it was smoking a lot. White smoke.

My question is will this be to much smoke? I know on a meat smoke it would be as it is not true blue smoke.

I am going to buy a new iron as I have used the one in the test with solder and I'm sure it is not safe and get a better can.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 28, 2012)

That sounds like a lot of smoke for sure. Maybe a smaller amount of chips in a larger can - I have never used this process but there are several guys on here that have


----------



## alblancher (Jan 28, 2012)

Hope Venture or one of our other cheese smokers jumps in.   I'm think that a bit of white smoke isn't so bad when cold smoking? but I may be wrong.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 28, 2012)

I had the whole top of the can cut out and just sitting on the driveway for a test,,,,,it looked like a lot, maybe inside the smoker, and with a lid on the can,  it would come out slower,


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 28, 2012)

How many watts is your soldering iron?

Did you soak your chips?

Dry chips work better

Todd


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Harley,

Do you like the smoked flavor on meat?

It's just as good on cheese, I smoked some recently  with cherry and it's all gone, smoked cheese is something that you just have to nibble on every time you open the fridge door.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would suggest you save your money for the soldering iron and buy one of Todd's  gizmos, they work great and you will have the correct amount of smoke.

Gene


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 28, 2012)

The iron I tested was 40 watts, but I cant use that one it has been used for soldering. I did not soak the chips, I thought if I soaked them the iron wouldn't be hot enough to smoke.

Yea I love smoked meat, just never had smoked cheese. If I like it I will invest in the Amazn.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well you have to think about the size of the can too. Now I would think that you should be fine cause you are creating a lot of smoke in a small area. So my thinking is inside your smoker or box the smoke will dissipate some what. It's a theory thing I think.


----------



## venture (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven't tried the soldering iron thing.

White smoke is obviously not what you want.  Also, after a few minutes, did the white smoke die down and get more civilized?

Then again?  Consider your ambient temps and humidity?  Those can make the smoke appear white?

Go for it.  Let the cheese rest and let us know?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

